# Say What?



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2016)

That poor house looks like its in a tropical locale. I'd live there.
I hate big fancy houses.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 6, 2016)

Same destination for all of us, Kat. Great capture!!!! Same goes for nasty people. It would be great if you captured that also.


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 6, 2016)

The Rich hole looks deeper


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2016)

The tin roof on the poor house....imagine a rainstorm and the sound! Ah. Wonderful!


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)

Kat said:


>




Been crying all day over my mom, but this made me laugh. How warped is that? lol


----------



## ErikViking (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't get it.
Rich people are buried in graves, poor people are buried in their bathtubs?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2016)

Da dead are dead. We all wind up in the ground eventually. Rich or poor.

Meanwhile...sorry Kat, about your mom.


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Da dead are dead. We all wind up in the ground eventually. Rich or poor.
> 
> Meanwhile...sorry Kat, about your mom.




Oh it's okay. Just lots going on right now. I needed to laugh!


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Apr 6, 2016)

Kat said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I am sorry about your mom Kat.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> That poor house looks like its in a tropical locale. I'd live there.
> I hate big fancy houses.




You ever see those miniature houses they are selling now?

I think it would be cool to have one in Wyoming or somewhere secluded when I retire, I like small, less mess to clean up, don't have to walk far to the fridge or pee.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 6, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > That poor house looks like its in a tropical locale. I'd live there.
> ...




The Tiny Homes? I sure would need lots of windows...would feel like I am suffocating otherwise.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 6, 2016)

Kat said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Just 3

and a door in the front wall


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 6, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > That poor house looks like its in a tropical locale. I'd live there.
> ...


Just put the fridge into the bathroom then you can just reach for another beer while pissing. You don't need a miniature house to do it then.


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)

ummm that is not 20 jokes...unless I can't count anymore.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > That poor house looks like its in a tropical locale. I'd live there.
> ...


Tiny houses are over rated. Just get a damn travel trailer. I watch that tv show from time to time. 45K to 62K for a tiny home? WTF??? A travel trailer would suffice just fine.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 6, 2016)

Kat said:


> ummm that is not 20 jokes...unless I can't count anymore.




You're supposed to read them 2 1/2 times


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




What about my 50" t.v. ?

I already have two mini fridges, one in my front room and one in my bedroom


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2016)

Kat said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Just for you Kat.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2016)

And...you can't just buy land and slap a trailer or tiny home on it. Tiny homes are on wheels. Counts as the same thing. Restrictions on some land in certain areas. Once upon a time, you could buy a plot of land and put a tent on it and call it home. Not any more. Land of the free is long gone.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2016)

Town over next to me is passing a new law. No boats, trailers, rvs on your property. Not in the back yard. Not in the driveway. Not on the curb in the street. Not anywhere on YOUR land. You have to store it in a storage place just for vehicles. Now, you bought that land, you own that house that sits on the land, but you can't park your dinghy in the driveway? Or pull it around to the back yard? Got a travel trailer for summer vacations? Can't park it in the back yard either. Or in the driveway. Gotta store it.

That pretty much SUCKS. Bet a shitload of the people on the city council are not going to be there long.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## turzovka (Apr 6, 2016)

Kat said:


>



So long as this does not provide any false comfort for the middle class and lower middle class among us.  
We, too, are rich.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2016)

A nice acre of land in Wyo! Near a creek! Only 5K! But...you gotta build a brand new home on it. No trailers. No rvs. No tents. no camping. Gotta build a HOUSE up to CODE of a certain SIZE. Yet..its YOUR land. Wanna rough it? Go off grid? Gotta get PERMITS first.

Oh, and if you wind up homeless, you can't sleep in your car either. That's illegal. Can't sleep under a tree. That's illegal too. You gotta PAY a rv park to park there and they want 30 bucks and up just to park in a space with no hookups. Hookups are extra. But if you are in a car, what's to hook up? Rest stops. Yes, you can rest. But you can't stay for more than certain hours. So tired you cause a wreck? THEN you get free food, free roof, free medical, free cot with no mattress, and some nice bars to stare at.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




I was thinking of that, but no wheels, and you won't have to live in a aluminum can.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2016)

While I am on a rant..........

Couple of years ago, I bought a plot of land in California Pines..near Alturas Calif. Redwoods and shit. Near nevada/oregon border. Had the water and utilities already there ready to hook up the mobile home. So I planned to buy a used mobile home and plop it on it. Wrong. They said it had to be a BRAND NEW mobile home, from a CERTAIN company that made them, and HAD to have a snow roof and double pane windows and could NOT be a used mobile home even if it were only 3 months old and never lived in. Nope. Had to BUILD a new home or BUY a brand new Mobile. Fuck that shit. I resold the land to someone else and got my money back.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


So you take the wheels off and you STILL have to get the permits for water, electricity, etc. Depending on the county and the state, that is. Good luck with that.


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




I have seen them in the hundreds of thousands. It's nuts!


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 6, 2016)

Kat said:


>


. It's not the holes or the size that they are after death, but it's about the experiences, and what they were before death in which mattered the most when one was alive. Now the issue is this, what did each life experience do to the soul or spirit when alive, and how far did one drift away from their senses and morals due to their lifestyles lived in either situation as is illustrated ?


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Hon, this was pretty much just a joke kind of thread.


----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)

cereal_killer


----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## beagle9 (May 22, 2016)

Kat said:


>


.


----------



## beagle9 (May 22, 2016)

Funny stuff, and just kidding around with them myself a little bit. LOL


----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)

Ha Ha I thought only I did that..


----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## beagle9 (Jun 18, 2016)

Kat said:


>


. Wow, now that's funny raught that, I don't care what nobody say's, yep that's funny raught thar yeaaaah it is.  I bout spit my coffee out.. LOL


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Jul 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Buy a van. That's what I did.


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------

